# 3D Abe Lincoln



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

This is a subject I've done in clay in 1:20.32 and 7/8ths sitting and standing. It took me over a year to complete this 3D sculpt of Abe. The nice thing is not only can he be scaled to almost any size HO included, he can be easily reposed seated or standing on his head 
https://www.shapeways.com/product/L59KYHSSR/ng-young-abe-seated?optionId=61982975
above is a link to my Shapeways shop. You can click on the 3D button in the upper right hand corner (your right) of the image and move the object around using the mouse and combinations of the control key and shift key.
The dimensions are at the bottom of the image you can click on metric or inches to view. 
Work is underway on the bearded version of Abe.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Very good work! A really cool model in 3d

(t'was going to make a joke, but decided some may not like it - but it was pretty funny)

What do you use to create the model, scetchup, blender, ect?

Nate


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I used Meshmixer, Sculptris and DAZ3D.
I sculpted the likeness in Sculptris. It was free ware for a while and I have a copy. It's like working with clay.
I made the mesh for abes body in meshmixer. Meshmixer is also free ware. 
I posed the body and head in DAZ3D which is animation software that costs around 30 US dollars from DAZ3D and a few more bucks for the bone builder plugin.
Once the likeness and body were posed I used a combo of Meshmixer and Scuptris to cloth it.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I finally got a 3D printer on an Amazon Black Friday sale and printer out the above two Lincolns in 1:20.32 scale.








I also printed out a 1:12 scale Albert Einstein and a 7/8ths scale one as well as all the parts for a 7/8 scale coach 64 that would fit on my printer bed. The amount of money I saved on prints has more than paid for the printer which I picked up for a sweet 500 U.S. dollars after taxes


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks great mate


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

beautiful work. congratulations on getting a printer.


----------

